

How We All Missed Web 2.0′s “Netscape Moment” - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/03/how-we-all-missed-web-2-0s-netscape-moment/

======
blasdel
Wow, this is by far the best post I've ever seen on Techcrunch.

